# Filtro paso bajo y PWM



## tartisa (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola a todos!, la situación es la siguiente:

Saco una señal PWM de un PIC con estimacion de velocidad de un motor. Como bien sabeis, la señal PWM es una señal "cuadrada" de valores 0 o 5.

Esta señal necesito convertirla a una señal analógica de -10V a 10V.

Para ello pense en lo siguiente: Un restador de ganancia 4 resta a la señal de PWM 2,5V ,por tanto, tendré [-2.5,2.5] V *4 = [-10V, 10V] pero sigue siendo una señal de pulsos.

Para pasar esta señal a una analógica diseñé un filtro de G=1 para obtener una señal analógica de [-10,10] V

El problema es que el filtro no filtra bien, la señal analogica da valores comprendidos entre [-11,5]V

Todos los operacionales están alimentados a +-15V


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 15, 2010)

Use el buscador del foro, ya existen temas al respecto.

Convertir señal pwm en DC


----------

